# Abu Dhabi to Oman - Visa run



## JEB123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

My husband needs to do a visa run to Oman this weekend. We have a hire car but the hire car company have said we are not allowed to take the car over the border. 

Does anyone know whether there is a bus he can catch from Abu Dhabi to go over the border and then come straight back again?

I know he could fly but we're trying to do it as cheaply as possible.

Thanks for your help.

Jo


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

in my mind; there are 4 options:

Option 1:
Drive to Al Ain/Hatta and take a taxi over the border, its a short trip.

Option 2:
get extra insurance from either the car company or external insurance company

Option 3:
take a risk, you will go no more than a couple of km into Oman and turn around at the omani border control

Option 4: take a bus, not sure about the buses from Abu Dhabi, but would be very surprised if there is not one that will take you to Muscat early in the morning, spend a few hours seeing the sights and return in the evening

Hope this helps


----------



## JEB123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks so much - that is really helpful


----------



## Seager (Oct 19, 2008)

Had to do this myself last weekend, definently go to Hatta:

1) Pull up to white exit booth and get exit stamp on passport (your still in Dubai)

2) Back in car and drive on to checkpoint. Police will make you open the boot (so no empty bottles of wine in there!) and then give you a white ticket (your still in Dubai)

3) Drive on to border. Park in the Dubai side car park (no need to drive into Oman) walk into the building and go up to the passport control window. Give him the passport and he will give you the entry stamp to Oman.

4) Walk out of main door to your left, turn left, and walk to the window where you would have pulled up had you been in a car. Hand him the passport and you will get your exit stamp.

5) Get back in your car which is still in Dubai and drive back the way you came - stopping to hand over the freshly stamped white ticket, and stopping at Dubai passport control to get new visit visa.


This will negate the need completely for Omani insurance.

Works for Dubai Visa Run and Abu Dhabi Visa Run.


Recommend stopping at Hatta Fort Hotel for bit of lunch or a lovely English Breakfast!

Good Luck


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Seager said:


> Had to do this myself last weekend, definently go to Hatta:
> 
> This will negate the need completely for Omani insurance.
> 
> ...


That's a long drive from Abu Dhabi, also the Oman Border control is actually 5-6 KM inside Oman so there is still the risk for the insurance...

Border is actually about 100meters from the Dubai Cheakpoint


----------



## JEB123 (Nov 28, 2008)

That's great - thanks so much!


----------

